# HAS ANYONE EVER TRIED TO HUNT & HARVEST A SPECIFIC DOE?



## BUZZBYE (Aug 31, 2005)

Just curious if anyone has ever hunted a specific adult doe?[/b]


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Many times.... there always seems to be one that warns the rest of them, I kill and eat her right away. And also the dry does are good eaters too.


----------



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

I've got 3 extra doe tags that i intend to harvest with my bow, and I actually set up a stand yesterday for this specific purpose. I'm targeting this specific doe because she's the first one i've seen without a fawn. Also, i've been craving backstraps wrapped in bacon on the grill. It's making me hungry, even at 9:30 in the morning.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Ah yes, trophy doe hunting....... :beer:


----------



## BUZZBYE (Aug 31, 2005)

Man I am w/u on the back straps ever tried any rubs on the meat. I used a steak rub on some about a week ago and man was it good!!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I take whole hind quarters and rub them with curing salts and other spices... better than prime rib to most who have eaten it. I have also cured and smoked quarters and straps for sandwich meat.


----------



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

Mmm. Backstraps. I've always gone with a pepper mix of some kind. Or just plain salt in pepper. Gotta get the thick bacon from the meat marked though, no grocery store stuff. Anyone ever see the Tony Dean outdoors when he's "trophy doe hunting?" The guy asked him what part he was intending to mount. Laughed my ars off.


----------



## BUZZBYE (Aug 31, 2005)

I seen a picture of a doe mounted outside someones house with a door bell mounted in it's bu$$-hole !!!! Man I fell out of my chair lol


----------



## BUZZBYE (Aug 31, 2005)

I FOUND THAT DOE BELL PICTURE GO TO PHOTO ALBUMS THEM MISC 

Not sure how to post pics here yet?[/img]


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

does the x-wife qualifie? :beer:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Here you go BuzzBye...

[siteimg]2197[/siteimg]


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

can i get one at Wallmart?


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

I razzed a buddy of mine who did not get a buck tag this year. I called him on his cell phone at work and said hey I just saw a huge doe come through the river valley she had a huge fat *** and was at least a six nippler! I will set up some trail cams for you and try and get her tendancies down so you can get a crack at her on opening day!

He said you better hope you drop your buck in one shot this year or I am going to finish it off in the *** with my .300 mag.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

when he gets his doe duc tape some old horns on it for him...


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I used to track a specific doe, when I lived in MN. I didn't have many big bucks around the area I hunted and if anything had an antler it would get a slug thrown at the deer.


----------

